# wedding and past family feuds



## oceanbreeze (Oct 8, 2007)

i am planning to have a wedding in june. the thing is i have a decision to make about my father's side of the family whether or not to invite them. i am inviting my dad's 4th and 5th brother and his son because they get along with my family great.

i like a few of my cousins who i want to invite, but you know once you invite one of them the whole shibang has to come. 

the problem is how they have treated my intermediate family for the last 25 years, my mother, my sisters, and myself. growing up they would separate us because our family is mixed. their belief is that the "whitest" of asians is the highest in the family. this one aunt called my mom the "n" word all the time and hit me on the head as a baby when she tried to fight my mom. and her parents (my grandparents) went along with it. 

one of my father's brothers was always against my mom for the color of her skin. his children would often beat us when we were children and i heard how those dislikable cousins would talk against my father, so i knew that their father was against his oldest brother, my father. they are definitely not invited since i really dont feel for them. 

so my main concern is whether or not to invite my dad's second and sixth sister because they both ganged up on my mom. so i am still thinking very hard to invite them or not. i like their children, my cousins (ages 16-21), because we get along fine (and are still at the age who need their parents around), but it's their parents who constantly fight my mother since i was a child and would separate my sisters from me because each of us has either light or dark skin [which is due to our genetic background, all 4 of siblings born of the same parents]

please respond. i will also discuss this with the priest my fiance and i will see this friday.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

well from a cultural aspect it must be hard, because your "world" is slightly different then ours when it comes to family gatherings.

No from MY standpoint, I would only invite those Whom I wish to attend MY wedding. this is your wedding and they should respect and honor your decision.


----------



## Fine (Sep 15, 2008)

ofcourse I wont invite them I want to be happy at my wedding and I would my mom also to be happy!! you can invite the cousins only?


----------

